# Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

Liebe Krebsscheren-Spezis 

Maja (Majaberlin), Frank (Hoboo34) und ich haben in einem Flohmarkt-Thread die Frage aufgeworfen, wie das so ist mit KS-Kindel (oder auch KS-Müttern  ) und Wassertiefe und überwintern, und da Annett uns drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass ein Flohmarkt-Thread nach 3 Monaten automatisch gelöscht wird und somit fachliches Wissen mit in den Gulli wandert, stell ich diese Frage mal in einem Fachsimpelthread 

Aaaalso: Krebsscheren sollen ja die Möglichkeit haben, in die Tiefe bzw. auf den Grund abzusinken, um sich dort zu verankern und zu überwintern. Was aber, wenn sie sich in einer flacheren Zone bereits am Grund verankert haben? Soll man dann nachhelfen und sie im Herbst in Richtung Tiefenzone schubsen? Bis zu welcher Tiefe schaffen sie es denn?


----------



## luko1662 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

hi
würde mich auch interressieren.
aber, sollte man jetzt noch krebsscheren in den teich geben ?
detlef


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Hm, gute Frage, aber warum nicht?

Übrigens fällt mir dazu grad ein, ich hab ja eines von den Kindels, das jetzt im flacheren Bereich ist, schon voriges Jahr gehabt, und es hat (offensichtlich!) da überlebt. Der Grund ist an dieser Stelle ca. -30cm und der Abstand Wasseroberfläche zu oberster Grenze vom Kindel ist 10cm, also im Herbst war das vermutlich 20cm. Und soweit runter hat es möglicherweise schon gefroren, vielleicht aber auch nicht....


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Meine "Kindel" von Thundergirl sind aber schon recht groß  und die schauen so ungefähr 5 cm aus dem Wasser, obwohl sie auf dem Grund sitzen, also das Wasser ist dort grad mal 20 cm tief. Die frieren garantiert vollkommen ein im Winter. Und nun?

@ Detlef
Natürlich kannst du jetzt noch Krebsscheren in den Teich geben, werden ja überall noch angeboten in den Gärtnereien.


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Und nun?



Tja, Maja, in diesem Fall warten wir mal ein wenig, bis wer hier vorbeikommt und sagt, was am gscheitesten ist


----------



## luko1662 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

hi maja

@ Detlef
Natürlich kannst du jetzt noch Krebsscheren in den Teich geben, werden ja überall noch angeboten in den Gärtnereien

so gut sehen die aber nicht mehr aus
detlef


----------



## Eugen (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Hi Maja



Majaberlin schrieb:


> . Und nun?
> .



Tja,und nu würde ich die Wurzeln vorsichtig aus dem Substrat lösen und sie tiefer setzen.
Hab zwar keine Erfahrung,wie das ist, wenn die KS total einfrieren,da meine idR. viel tiefer sitzen. Aber daß sie so richtig in Eis eingefroren den Winter überleben,kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Hm, also dann werde ich versuchen, sie irgendwie über der Tiefzone zu fixieren oder sie irgendwie (bloß wie ) daran hindern, in die Flachzone abzudriften.


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Maja, das sollt kein Problem sein, sobald du sie über der Tiefenzone hast, wird sie von allein dorthin absinken, wenn sie eben nicht grad aufsteigen will


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Hallihallo...

war wieder ein stressiges und viel zu kurzes WE. Besonders wenn einem die Fische im Nacken sitzen... wollen endlich umziehen. Egal.

Meine Erfahrungen.

Krebsscheren kann man noch bis in den Herbst rein in den Teich setzen. Aber mit ganz kleinen würde ich es dann nicht mehr versuchen. Größere werden dann gleich absinken und über Winter dann ein wenig weiterwachsen.

Die Überwinterung in flachen Bereichen ist durchaus möglich. Hatte bis ich den Pflanzenfilter gebaut habe nur ein kleines Becken. 1,0x0,5x0,5 m (natürlich ohne Fische). Dieses Becken ist fast immer komplett durchgefroren. Kein Problem für die Krebsscheren. Die gammeligen Blätter habe ich im Frühjahr vorsichtig entfernt und die KS sind problemlos weitergewachsen.
Also entweder dort lassen wo sie sind oder im Herbst wenn es kälter wird vorsichtig die Wurzel lösen und in die tieferen Bereiche legen.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Danke Nicole! Ich habe sie jetzt mal so "gelenkt" , dass sie außerhalb der Strömung sind, jedenfalls die beiden größeren. Sie "hängen" jetzt an der Seerose, die ihnen das hoffentlich verzeiht. Die Kleinen laß ich jetzt einfach mal. Zumindest sind jetzt alle mit dem richtigen Ende nach unten, vorher schwammen sie einfach umgekippt. Das kann ja auch nicht richtig sein.
Ich werde das weiter beobachten und berichten.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Hi Teich Freunde..

Hätte da auch mal eine kleine frage..Bis zu welcher Tiefe Können Krebsscheren überleben??
Drei meiner Krebsscheren sind jetzt bis auf 1,8m abgesunken..(Teich Grund)
Kann ich sie Dort lassen oder Sollte ich sie lieber wieder bis auf 40cm Wasser Tiefe(Flachwasserzone)Setzen??

Fragen über Fragen..
danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Ich würde sie da unten lassen. Sie suchen sich ja den Platz selbst aus.
Meine "älteren" Krebsscheren, also die die ich kurz nach dem Wassereinlassen in den Teich gegeben habe, sind auch ganz tief unten, auf 1,40 und sie wachsen dort weiter.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Krebsscheren-Kindel und Wassertiefe*

Hi Maja..

Danke für deine Antwort..

Ich habe sie zum Frühjahr 2010 Einfach auf die Wasseroberfläche gesetzt..Und sie waren eine lange Zeit nur immer im Seichtem Wasser (-40cm) und jetzt seit ca einer Woche sind sie dort Weg dachte erst das Meine Fische sie Gefressen hatten..Aber dann sah ich das sie sich auf dem Grund Niedergelassen hatten...


----------

